# The Pastor`s Donkey



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A Pastor entered his donkey in a race and it won. The pastor was
so pleased with the donkey that he entered it in the race again,
and it won again.
The local paper read:

PASTOR'S ASS OUT FRONT

The Bishop was so upset with this kind of publicity that he
ordered the pastor not to enter the donkey in another race
The next day, the local paper headline read:

BISHOP SCRATCHES PASTOR'S ASS.

This was too much for the bishop, so he ordered the pastor to
get rid of the donkey. The pastor decided to give it to a nun in a
nearby convent. The local paper, hearing of the news, posted the
following headline the next day:

NUN HAS BEST ASS IN TOWN.

The bishop fainted. He informed the nun that she would have to
get rid of the donkey, so she sold it to a farmer for $10. The next
day the paper read:

NUN SELLS ASS FOR $10

This was too much for the bishop, so he ordered the nun to buy
back the donkey and lead it to the plains where it could run wild.
The next day the headlines read:

NUN ANNOUNCES HER ASS IS WILD AND FREE

The bishop was buried the next day.

The moral of the story is...being concerned about public opinion
can bring you much grief and misery...and even shorten your life. So
be yourself and enjoy life... Stop worrying about everyone else's
ass and you'll be a lot happier and live longer!

Have a nice day


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

rogerman said:


> A Pastor entered his donkey in a race and it won. The pastor was
> so pleased with the donkey that he entered it in the race again,
> and it won again.
> The local paper read:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

So true :wink:


----------

